# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Digitsole, connected insole, Digitsole, Nancy, France

## Airicist

Developer - Digitsole

Warm Series

Run Profiler

"Digitsole: The first interactive insole to heat your feet" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smart insole counts your steps and keeps your toes warm"

by Lance Ulanoff
September 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Shoe warmer and in-shoe step tracker by DIGITSOLE

Published on Oct 12, 2015




> DIGITSOLE is a water-resistant, heating and tracking insole that can be controlled via your smartphone. Supports Android and iOS, the dedicated DIGITSOLE app is equipped with Bluetooth 4.0 connection, it warms feet and tracks all steps in the day.

----------

